# Error 69716 lors d'installation Windows via Bootcamp



## Jro (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème pour installer Windows 10 sur mon Macbook pro 2015 via Bootcamp.
Lors de la procédure d'installation de l'image windows je reçois ce message:







J'ai tenté S.O.S sur le disk en mode Recovery mais qui ne fonctionne pas et j'ai le même message d'erreur lors d'une tentative de réinstallation.

En rentrant un diskutil list dans le terminal voici ce qu'il retourne:






Puis avec un diskutil verifyVolume disk1:




```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: directory valence check: directory (oid 0x150045): nchildren (1) does not match drec count (0)
error: directory valence check: directory (oid 0x150063): nchildren (1) does not match drec count (0)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0x150045): orphan directory record
warning: directory valence check: directory (oid 0x150063): orphan directory record
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
error: nchildren of inode object (id 1376325) does not match expected value
error: nchildren of inode object (id 1376355) does not match expected value
Deferred repairs failed
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 8
Error: -69716: Storage system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8
```

Merci d'avance

Jro


----------



## Findor (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour *Jro*

Dans le *terminal* > passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairVolume disk1s1
```

Qui répare le système de fichier *apfs* du volume des données du disque interne
Presse ↩︎ => "entrer" > puis poste le retour en copier-coller dans une fenêtre de code.

- pour poster des commandes dans une fenêtre de code > écris le message que tu souhaite, puis dans la barre d’outils MacGé -> presse le bouton : *…▾* > puis *</> Bloc de code.*​
Colle ton rapport (en pressant Command *⌘ + V)* et presse *Continuer*.


----------



## Jro (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour Findor,

Merci pour l'aide, voici ce qui en ressort:


```
diskutil repairVolume disk1s1
Error starting file system repair for disk1s1 Macintosh HD: Unable to unmount volume for repair (-69673)
```


----------



## Findor (29 Mars 2020)

Impossible de vérifier le volume ni de le réparer.

- dans ce genre de cas => le seul moyen de résoudre le problème est de formater le disque.​


----------



## Jro (30 Mars 2020)

Arf, je m'en doutais un peu... Merci pour cette réponse rapide.


----------



## Findor (30 Mars 2020)

Si tu *réinstalle macOS* (donc tu formates le disque) => pense bien à faire une sauvegarde de tes données avant de passer à l'acte.


----------



## Jro (30 Mars 2020)

Merci pour le conseil, j'ai fait une sauvegarde TimeMachine. Tout est rentré dans l'ordre et j'ai pu partitionner correctement par la suite !


----------



## Findor (30 Mars 2020)

Content pour toi !


----------

